# Link gesucht



## DeMuX (10. September 2002)

Hi,

ich suche den link für das komplette internet explorer 5.5
service pack 2 ~ 17 MB groß.
kennt den jmd?


----------



## sam (10. September 2002)

ich will dich nicht beleidigen, also lass ichs einfach und poste brav den link  

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/recommended/ie55sp2/download.asp

das ding hat sogar meine kleine schwester gefunden...


----------



## DeMuX (10. September 2002)

musst mich auch nicht beleidigen, hab mich wahrscheinlich 
etwas blöd ausgedrückt.
ich suche das komplette service pack, nicht diese 500k das
sich dann übers web installiert.
ich muss das ding ja ohne web installieren und dann hat 
das servicepack nun mal 17 mb.

p.s. den link kannte ich schon *g*

aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## sam (10. September 2002)

das is natürlich was anderes  
wenn du diesen 500kb installer geladen hast, läd er die 17mb-version runter und speichert sie auch auf der festplatte...
der installer sagt dir vielleicht auch wo...
bei mir sind solche sachen immer auf c in nem ordner namens "windows update" oder so gewesen...oder auch in c:\windows

auf jeden fall speichert er das...


----------



## DeMuX (10. September 2002)

na gut, ich dachte, das er das sofort online verarbeitet.
falls das doch der fall sein sollte, hast du vielleicht noch
einen tip für mich?

THX


----------



## sam (10. September 2002)

hmmm ich hab auch mit google keinen 17mb download gefunden.....
es gibt immer nur den 500kb installer...
aber was ist an dem so falsch?


----------



## DeMuX (10. September 2002)

ich muss das ding installieren, damit die dame wieder ins internet kommt. der jetzige ie hängt sich auf, sobald man eine verbindung herstellt. also geht das ganze nur offline. deshalb hätte ich das
als 17mb bundle gebraucht.

Vote4U


----------



## DeMuX (10. September 2002)

p.s. ich habs grad ausprobiert. bei mir installiert er gleich!
ohne speichern unter aufforderung. wenn das bei dir anders ist,
kannst es ja mal für mich speichern, wäre nett.
falls es so sein sollte....

Danke


----------



## sam (10. September 2002)

ja, das sieht schon so aus, als ob er das installiert, aber der zwischenspeichert das natürlich auch auf deiner festplatte...
musste mal installieren und dann suchen...ich glaube er löscht es nach der installation nicht.
natürlich kann ich mich irren, aber ich glaube ich hatte das mit dem ie6 so gemacht (installiert, gesucht, rauskopiert und gebrannt)...


----------



## DeMuX (10. September 2002)

Stimmt, der hat das gespeichert, waren aber nur ~9mb.
mal schaun, ob das jetzt auch offline funzt.

Thx


----------



## sam (10. September 2002)

9mb?
hmmm dann bin ich mit meinem latein aber am ende 
kleiner tipp: kein mensch braucht den ie!
http://www.mozilla.org


----------



## DeMuX (11. September 2002)

thx für den tip! *g*

danke auf jeden fall!


----------

